# Macrothele gigas



## angus (Oct 23, 2006)

hello guys, i were new in this section, say hi to everyone with my fresh addition Macrothele gigas..hope u guys enjoy~






















and also the chinese funnel web, as i know there hv few species of funnel web there, anyone can kindly help on the ID.??? thank you~


----------



## Arachnophilist (Oct 23, 2006)

sorry cant help on your ID but those are beautiful spiders! congrats!


----------



## Randolph XX() (Oct 23, 2006)

Macrothele raveni, the second one maybe
but there are more than just that if it's from southern China, since they have their own standard of classfication


----------



## Gigas (Oct 23, 2006)

You lucky man, i've been looking for non theraphosid myglamorphs for ages but the aren't offered that often over here,


----------



## Art Klass (Oct 23, 2006)

Great looking spiders!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## angus (Oct 26, 2006)

i hv just prepare a new enclouse for it..more deep substrate with a water dish..


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 26, 2006)

cool pics/spider angus. does it hide a lot?


----------



## Steven (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Angus

i'm not 100% sure if it goes for M.gigas as it does for other Macrotheles,
but i personally never seen any of mine "dig",... so a deeper substrate isn't really necassary tmo,... give them some stuff to build a web around and they'll be happy,... the hiding spot in your enclosure will do nicely i think  

here some picture of my couple Macrothele .spec. China (male on the right)

PS: i'm really envy your M.gigas, gorgous spider ! :drool: :drool: :drool:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## angus (Oct 27, 2006)

rex_arachne said:


> cool pics/spider angus. does it hide a lot?


hello rex...

sounds its not hide alot...but its just living in the new home, need more observation....



Steven said:


> Hey Angus
> 
> i'm not 100% sure if it goes for M.gigas as it does for other Macrotheles,
> but i personally never seen any of mine "dig",... so a deeper substrate isn't really necassary tmo,... give them some stuff to build a web around and they'll be happy,... the hiding spot in your enclosure will do nicely i think
> ...


hello steven..

thx for your pics firstly, i got some idea there..as i reply to rex, yes i didnt think he like to dig a lots at this moment, but i hv seek few experienced hobblist advise, they told me to setup with deeper substrate, its always 
no hurt..and yes, its already put many silk on the top of the substrate...

about the chinese Macrotheles, i saw some hv build a tunnel by its silk..generaly at the conner of the cage between the "wall" and the substrate...


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Nov 1, 2006)

hi guys,
@Randolph: (not a rethorical question) How do you distinguish M. monocirculata from M. bannaensis and / or M. bannaensis from M. raveni? As I got a preserved specimen of a Macrothele sp. ex. "Hong Kong" and I´m trying to figure out the species. I only can say what it´s not, but I haven´t got the needed papers (descriptions of M. monocirculata and M. bannaensis). So I have to choose between those 3 species 
If you have any further information on those please let me know.


----------



## angus (Nov 28, 2006)

i were luck to saw it had molt, adn the colour is very pale one.
generally how long time will molt once from this sp.??? i hv took
the pics and update later on...

the below is another little guy arround 6cm LS, similar setup and keep
observation on it.....


----------



## angus (Nov 29, 2006)

the red colour fang disappear....


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Nov 29, 2006)

I have no expierence with these but I will say they are beautiful. Its strange how much more beauty you can see in things captured in pics that you would normally over look. My interests have sure expanded becuase of these forums.


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Nov 29, 2006)

hi angus, the color won´t stay this pale. In a few days the red fangs will be back


----------



## angus (Nov 30, 2006)

Improver said:


> hi angus, the color won´t stay this pale. In a few days the red fangs will be back


hello Improver...

i hv check it up again last night, its body colour is nearly to black, but the fangs still in pale/yellow colour......    ...but i were in hurry and didnt took the pics...


----------



## diadematus (Nov 30, 2006)

angus said:


> the below is another little guy arround 6cm LS ...


What is "LS"?

Txs,

Kevin


----------



## martin98 (Nov 30, 2006)

I think it means leg span.


----------



## angus (Dec 3, 2006)

martin98 said:


> I think it means leg span.


yes, i mean leg span...


----------



## angus (Dec 11, 2006)

the first specimens have already make the tunnel on the top of the substrate arround the enclouse...and feed on medisize dubia. 

here some new added specimens in the temp cage.



























:} :} :}


----------



## CaptainChaos (Dec 11, 2006)

They look like they should belong in my collection ;P !
Very nice and i am so jealous about those! Hopefully someday


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 8, 2008)

Wouw, I've been hunting for these and now I must find them! Very nice photos. :clap:


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 9, 2008)

they are not from ur region, M.gigas can be only found in southern Japanese islands and Taiwan


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 9, 2008)

Randolph XX() said:


> they are not from ur region, M.gigas can be only found in southern Japanese islands and Taiwan


I know, but there are several Macrothele species near me so I've got my fingers crossed as I search.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 9, 2008)

*great pics*

incredible thread with awesome photos.love to have a macrothele also.i would assume their care is similiar to a linothele?which i have never seen burrow and make such sweet webbing.wish there were more macro's here(in the states),with so many dedicated hobbyists in the recent years maybe they will be offered more.keep up with all the great pics.
jealous
andy


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (May 9, 2008)

hi,
Macrothele care is competely different from Linothele...
All my Macrothele sp. burrowed (except one species from Laos!), Linothele megatheloides haven´t done that so far. Harmonicon sp. can be compared to Macrothele... at least in my opinion.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (May 9, 2008)

*okay*

well you would know considering you have both.webbing looks similiar.guess not a good measure.i love the dipluridae site.wish i had one of each.
andy


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 9, 2008)

u can buy Macrothele raveni(possivbly the black one angus posted) easily in china though, unfortunately they are all WC, and i'd say Macrothele has super slow growth rate from my experience in M.gigas, so the getting a captive breed and raised one are highly impossible


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 9, 2008)

Randolph XX() said:


> u can buy Macrothele raveni(possivbly the black one angus posted) easily in china though, unfortunately they are all WC, and i'd say Macrothele has super slow growth rate from my experience in M.gigas, so the getting a captive breed and raised one are highly impossible


Really? Where would you buy it? There is no hint of an exotic pet industry in Guilin and I don't really want to travel all the way to Guangzhou. They only have fish, dogs, and birds. I really don't want buy any WC, though. I don't want to support that economy. My goal would be to breed them myself. Is there really no way?

The Earth Tigers are all a considerable distance away from here, but there are supposedly species of Plesiophrictus and Macrothele all around here, so they must be here too. And I still haven't seen Lychas mucronatus, either. I'm not even sure if there are any amblypigids here, as information is scarce. I'll probably have to stick with my scolopendrids, because I'm having an extremely difficult time finding trapdoors.


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 10, 2008)

well, i don't really get u , cuz u know wat?

first, how much do u know about the animals that makes u decide you want to breed them?

if so, do u know the growth rate of the species?do u think u can guarantee more slings can be raised well compare to those in the wild?

you don't want to support that economy but pet hobbyists in china do, and u are possible to buy some wc if u want a head start, if not, u are likely to catch one urself, also a wc

so don't u find it contradicting to ur principle?

and wat makes u think breeding them is right?to save the wild population of those species u prefer? opps, u forgot the whole eco system and fauna is much more important than just few species...let's say the water got poluted there, then everything is gone, and that is very likely to happened in china as we all know

ask for雷氏大疣蛛
if they don't have it, go to www.pxtx.com/ and ask 
there is no hint of that in ur area cuz all of wholesellers send the animals to GZ, BJ, SH, HK or other countries after animals are collected


just want u to know, we are merely hobbyist, and there is very lill we can do, especialy in ur situation

and if u really wanna breed them, don't claim to be an environmentalist for the sac of saving the wc M.raveni

good luck anyway


and if u are not happy after reading this, then sorry about not understanding u much and this is wat u made me think


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 10, 2008)

Randolph XX() said:


> well, i don't really get u , cuz u know wat?
> 
> first, how much do u know about the animals that makes u decide you want to breed them?
> 
> ...


I do care a lot about the environment, but I also know that there isn't very much that I can do. The best that I can do is contribute in any way that I can. I will release some pedelings back into the environment (Even though people will complain and tell me that I shouldn't - though I'm up for an educated discussion on the topic) and/or collect from different location so that I don't really impact their population.

Would you say that it's better to collect the big adult specimens (As I am doing now) and leave the pedelings or the reverse?

I just cross my fingers and hope that the education system in China improves and teach my students to respect and protect their environment. In the end, that is all I can do.

Also, I'm working on breeding Scolopendra multidens, but if I can find trapdoors or Macrothele I will try to breed them as well. So far, no luck and it sounds like quite an arduous task. However, it is one that I am prepared and interested to take on.


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 11, 2008)

breeding and release to the wild is not smart
they can be all dead the next day, if the environment is totaly screwed
don't u get it?the whole system is more important than just few animals
and also even if the whole system is well balanced, wat u plan to do is a disruption, no matter tha speciment is large or small, young or old
wat u can do is make the destruction to the minimal, just get a few and play around urself

despite of that, u can teach all u want in skool, and wat would they do when the society want them to chop down all the trees to get a million dollars? Sorry for not being pursuaded by ur effort, and as we know in the past 20 yrs, China has done almost nothing regarding to their natural perservation.
putting the southern chinese tigers in the zoo, while they are considered extinct in the wild? Breeding Pandas while the size of the habitat already shrunk to wat level? not to mention the water around major cities. (ya, they posted Japanese fishermen slaughter few dolphins while the pollution killed millions, how's that called?misdirection)

not to mocking up china on that, but it is the facts that had took place in history.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 11, 2008)

Randolph XX() said:


> not to mocking up china on that, but it is the facts that had took place in history.


Yes, I see this every day and there isn't much about it that I can do. But, if I do anything, especially spreading awareness, it's better than just complaining about it and doing nothing.


----------

